# Ausbuilt vs Ross Erstling (2013) (AAS)



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

*Who do you agree with?*​
Ausbuilt 3884.44%Ross Erstling715.56%


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm sure you're all familiar with @ausbuilt I noticed he had an argument with Ross Erstling, a drug guru supposedly who runs his own radio show on Facebook and I was wondering who do you all agree with? Is his high dosages warranted for? :whistling:
























































​


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

2g of tren a week. Wtf.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> 2g of tren a week. Wtf.


Have you not met Aus before ? lol


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Ross seems like a right cvnt, also seems to be marketing himself with the approach of how low his and his clients dosages are with such great results


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow what an arrogant sh1t, aus handled himself well, the other guy comes across as a cnut


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ross is one of the biggest egotistical, self obsessed, self oppinionated, ignorant and arrogant ****ers iv ever had to cross paths with. I banned him from my fb group in about 5 minutes flat.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ross is one of the biggest egotistical, self obsessed, self oppinionated, ignorant and arrogant ****ers iv ever had to cross paths with. I banned him from my fb group in about 5 minutes flat.


Everyone sign on Fbook and tell Ross he looks like ****...

What an arrogant fcuk; Aus handled it well; he didnt condone it if anything just gave his experience and said hes better of now in 1.5g... Simples.

Ross you pr1ck!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

According to ross if you use high amounts then all your gear is fake. its only real gear if you use low amounts. Work that one out.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

LeVzi said:


> Have you not met Aus before ? lol


Apparently hi`s never had the pleasure of speaking with one of the legends on here


----------



## barb86 (Mar 14, 2012)

No one will side with Ross because he's arrogant and Aus is like god on here to some people. Didn't Aus say he was using bsi though? A lab you've all been complaining about? I know people that used tren made from pellets and they've said there is no way in hell they could go over 3-400mg / week so they don't know what the hell is in today's ugl vials. I actually agree with Ross on the dosage thing. Whatever his motives are, Aus is someone people look up to, him normalising 5g of gear (or even 1.5g which is still a f*cing lot!!) cannot be good


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

barb86 said:


> No one will side with Ross because he's arrogant and Aus is like god on here to some people. Didn't Aus say he was using bsi though? A lab you've all been complaining about? I know people that used tren made from pellets and they've said there is no way in hell they could go over 3-400mg / week so they don't know what the hell is in today's ugl vials. I actually agree with Ross on the dosage thing. Whatever his motives are, Aus is someone people look up to, him normalising 5g of gear (or even 1.5g which is still a f*cing lot!!) cannot be good


All iknow is that following Aus`s advice ? That got me the BEST progress i`v had in a very long time i never shot as much gear as him, but rather followed the guys general guideline, hell Bostin Loyd shoots over 12 grams of gear as a precontest blast ! Can you even imagine what the pro`s are taking ? Ross is full of sh!t imo & the dosages stated by him on that conversation is total bollox.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

think all aus stated was HIS OPINION....the other guy is a ****....team aus


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Aus's doses might be controversial (to say the least) but he doesn't talk to people like sh!t..

Team Aus..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

why are you posting pages of a secret group on a public forum ?


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, Ross seems like a friendly approachable chap. I think Aus held his tongue well there, I may not have.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> All iknow is that following Aus`s advice ? That got me the BEST progress i`v had in a very long time i never shot as much gear as him, but rather followed the guys general guideline, hell Bostin Loyd shoots over 12 grams of gear as a precontest blast ! Can you even imagine what the pro`s are taking ? Ross is full of sh!t imo & the dosages stated by him on that conversation is total bollox.


i know what some Pro's are on and it is nothing like many think....

Aus did nothing wrong in this exchange he gave his opinion based on what he used and actually agreed with this Ross guy that he grows better on lower doses now.....i was always against the doses Aus took and i told him so now he has the training and diet side of things he is realizing this was true.

i can name a number of guys who take less than me and have a better physique it is nothing new it is genetics the problem occurs when guys try to make up for bad genetics with gear as many do on the forums these days.....but the guy is a c0ck (Ross)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well that ross comes across as a cock


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i know what some Pro's are on and it is nothing like many think....
> 
> Aus did nothing wrong in this exchange he gave his opinion based on what he used and actually agreed with this Ross guy that he grows better on lower doses now.....i was always against the doses Aus took and i told him so now he has the training and diet side of things he is realizing this was true.
> 
> i can name a number of guys who take less than me and have a better physique it is nothing new it is genetics the problem occurs when guys try to make up for bad genetics with gear as many do on the forums these days.....but the guy is a c0ck (Ross)


Agree with all of this especially that Ross guy being a complete and utter c0ck!

Care to elaborate on what some of the pro's use? Obviously without naming any names.

Just out of pure interest before you ask why mate.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

i gotta get me some that eq!! 300mg to get results like that... er yeah .. ok


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i know what some Pro's are on and it is nothing like many think....
> 
> Aus did nothing wrong in this exchange he gave his opinion based on what he used and actually agreed with this Ross guy that he grows better on lower doses now.....i was always against the doses Aus took and i told him so now he has the training and diet side of things he is realizing this was true.
> 
> i can name a number of guys who take less than me and have a better physique it is nothing new it is genetics the problem occurs when guys try to make up for bad genetics with gear as many do on the forums these days.....but the guy is a c0ck (Ross)


Ofcourse insane dosages arnt that pleasent to use i was simply saying i took a few pages out of hi`s book & around that time my diet also changed dramatically, & i believe those 2 changes contributed to me looking the best i had in my life.

Call me nuts but for a experienced user i don`t really think 1g of gear is that much depending on what compounds you use ofcourse.

A example would be high Tren low test 200mg Test & 600-800mg Tren i REALLY think thats a reasonable dosage for experienced user.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> i gotta get me some that eq!! 300mg to get results like that... er yeah .. ok


Well if it was the old Ganabol then i would actually agree with him.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey if enough ppl vote for Aus it might help to persuade him to return upon seeing the evidence of his continuing legacy and popularity...

Someone link this to FB quick!

#GetAusHome


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> why are you posting pages of a secret group on a public forum ?


It's not secret? Ross's group is public anyone can view it but sure ausbuilt personal name is private that's why I blurred it out..



Pscarb said:


> i know what some Pro's are on and it is nothing like many think....
> 
> Aus did nothing wrong in this exchange he gave his opinion based on what he used and actually agreed with this Ross guy that he grows better on lower doses now.....i was always against the doses Aus took and i told him so now he has the training and diet side of things he is realizing this was true.
> 
> i can name a number of guys who take less than me and have a better physique it is nothing new it is genetics the problem occurs when guys try to make up for bad genetics with gear as many do on the forums these days.....but the guy is a c0ck (Ross)


I Agree, it really depends on who you are though because for example if you're a competitive athlete you need to do whatever it takes regardless of finance, health etc if genetically you're not blessed with a good response to drugs. I feel most people will reach their goals on 500mg test e without the need to increase the dose all the time.



infernal0988 said:


> Ofcourse insane dosages arnt that pleasent to use i was simply saying i took a few pages out of hi`s book & around that time my diet also changed dramatically, & i believe those 2 changes contributed to me looking the best i had in my life.
> 
> Call me nuts but for a experienced user i don`t really think 1g of gear is that much depending on what compounds you use ofcourse.
> 
> A example would be high Tren low test 200mg Test & 600-800mg Tren i REALLY think thats a reasonable dosage for experienced user.


More than 400mg of tren is pushing it in my opinion but if you can handle it don't you think it's underdosed?



SickCurrent said:


> Hey if enough ppl vote for Aus it might help to persuade him to return upon seeing the evidence of his continuing legacy and popularity...
> 
> Someone link this to FB quick!
> 
> #GetAusHome


Ausbuilt is genuinely busy but I will show him this thread.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fat said:


> It's not secret? Ross's group is public anyone can view it.


fair enough although you still posted a picture of aus when he didnt want his face on here .


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Well if it was the old Ganabol then i would actually agree with him.
> 
> View attachment 142241


I need this in my life.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Don't see how that guy can compare 300mg of EQ to Tren.

300mg of Tren e for me is more than enough.

300mg of EQ. Fcuk all.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> Well if it was the old Ganabol then i would actually agree with him.
> 
> View attachment 142241


Lol 300mg would be 6ml. Ouch.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Interesting how 30% of people voted for Ross yet no one has commented defending their choice


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> fair enough although you still posted a picture of aus when he didnt want his face on here .


didn't the guy post pic's of his bird getting rammed by a team of black guys...can hardly slate anyone for putting aus pic up to be fair


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

aus just does as JP tells him now thats the only reason he isnt still using 5 grams of gear haha.

I personally think that BSI tren has **** all tren in it though, aus disagrees as do others but, 2grams of fully dosed tren and youd be sh!tting your eyeballs out


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> didn't the guy post pic's of his bird getting rammed by a team of black guys...can hardly slate anyone for putting aus pic up to be fair


that was in a private area , besides what has that pic got to do with aus not wanting his face on here ?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> that was in a private area , besides what has that pic got to do with aus not wanting his face on here ?


Aus didn't seem to mind when Ross posted the pic of him whilst arguing about dose amounts on FB so don't see a huge difference. If OP posted a pic of his face maybe, OP posted information found within the public domain.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sneeky_dave said:


> Aus didn't seem to mind when Ross posted the pic of him whilst arguing about dose amounts on FB so don't see a huge difference. If OP posted a pic of his face maybe, OP posted information found within the public domain.


point is on here he wanted to remain anon hence the username and lack of face pictures , surely that should be respected ?

as for fb he uses his name and pictures as he pleases .


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Let's not argue about this guys, of course if Ausbuilt wants me to blur his face out ill more than happily do it but I'm sure it isn't a problem. I'm going to inbox him now.

This was meant to be a discussion about safe usage vs dangerous lol.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> that was in a private area , besides what has that pic got to do with aus not wanting his face on here ?


well his avi previously was him, so cant see why the guy would want to be anonymous


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> well his avi previously was him, so cant see why the guy would want to be anonymous


stood about 20 foot from the camera with shades on .


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> stood about 20 foot from the camera with shades on .


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/ausbuilt-albums-avatar-pics-picture53466-bath.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fat said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/ausbuilt-albums-avatar-pics-picture53466-bath.html


disregard everything ive said and carry on with the discussion about safe usage vs dangerous AAS usage


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> stood about 20 foot from the camera with shades on .


Still was him, and his bird featured on the picture...find it double standard, and not having a go, that Aus, that's if he is complaining about his picture being used, can complain, when he puts photo's etc of his bird in a gang bang, and his last avi, he was very very visible...in addition, why get on an argument with someone who has a lot of followers about gear usage and use their FB page


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Still was him, and his bird featured on the picture...find it double standard, and not having a go, that Aus, that's if he is complaining about his picture being used, can complain, when he puts photo's etc of his bird in a gang bang, and his last avi, he was very very visible...in addition, why get on an argument with someone who has a lot of followers about gear usage and use their FB page


like i said above disregard what i said and carry on the discussion :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Fat said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/ausbuilt-albums-avatar-pics-picture53466-bath.html


mr muscle :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Still was him, and his bird featured on the picture...find it double standard, and not having a go, that Aus, that's if he is complaining about his picture being used, can complain, when he puts photo's etc of his bird in a gang bang, and his last avi, he was very very visible...in addition, why get on an argument with someone who has a lot of followers about gear usage and use their FB page


Let's say he has a new business venture worth millions somewhere in London lol that's why but his information is public and can't be deleted from the internet even if he wanted. I haven't used his real name so nothing will be easily get associated with him.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> like i said above disregard what i said and carry on the discussion :lol:


outa curiosity...your avi, was this taken in Narnia, what the fook is with the background


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> Let's say he has a new business venture worth millions somewhere in London lol that's why but his information is public and can't be deleted from the internet even if he wanted. I haven't used his real name so nothing will be easily get associated with him.


he any jobs going? im kinda reliable


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fat said:


> Let's say he has a new business venture worth millions somewhere in London lol that's why but his information is public and can't be deleted from the internet even if he wanted. I haven't used his real name so nothing will be easily get associated with him.


apart from a reverse image search would throw up everything :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> outa curiosity...your avi, was this taken in Narnia, what the fook is with the background


lol i`ll change it for you :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol i`ll change it for you :thumbup1:


for fcuk sake get it back to narnia


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> for fcuk sake get it back to narnia


copied you now


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I have known Ross for years.

Very arrogant and rude but he talks a lot of sense.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Reading ross' comments makes me jsut want to club the guy. hes either retarded or purposely ignoring aus' comments to try and score points with his followers. lol at posting pics u look like this and i look like this. hahaha what a grade A cnut


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Reading ross' comments makes me jsut want to club the guy. hes either retarded or purposely ignoring aus' comments to try and score points with his followers. lol at posting pics u look like this and i look like this. hahaha what a grade A cnut


Nothing demonstrates a point more than photos though.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Reading ross' comments makes me jsut want to club the guy. hes either retarded or purposely ignoring aus' comments to try and score points with his followers. lol at posting pics u look like this and i look like this. hahaha what a grade A cnut


To be fair though why smash a load of drugs in unnecessarily?

And Aus's physique definitely does not justify his drug use!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

On 2g of tren there would be a good chance i'd end up in prison. Also if any animal or girl got raped in a 5 mile radius of manchester, there's a good chance it would be me.

On a serious note, i used to like reading Ausbuilt's posts as they were a lot more detailed than most on here. I never did agree with his massive doses though and i'm glad to see he seems to of backtracked on it and has realised huge doses don't make up for a sh1tty diet and training.

That Ross seems to be an arrogant bell but he is also a coach it seems so he will try and justify what he says to get more clients. In that thread though he made himself look daft


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm a paranoid, psychotic, aggressive, murderous sex maniac on 75mg tren eod.

Fook 2 g a week I'd fear that could result in simply dreadful skullduggery ...


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah Ross is a pr**k some times, he's banned from a few forums, quite funny sometimes though, he's got an awesome body


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Well if it was the old Ganabol then i would actually agree with him.
> 
> View attachment 142241


was that stuff really that effective mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Lol 300mg would be 6ml. Ouch.


From what iv been told its strong as hell


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> was that stuff really that effective mate?


Some old timers use to take it at the former gym i trained at, they said comparing this to UGL made products was like comparing vodka to prune juice. 300mg of that ****ed all over 1g of ugl & it was easy to get here aswell, but the problem is it was VERY expensive here so i just dont bother looking for it.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fat said:


> It's not secret? Ross's group is public anyone can view it but sure ausbuilt personal name is private that's why I blurred it out..
> 
> I Agree, it really depends on who you are though because for example if you're a competitive athlete you need to do whatever it takes regardless of finance, health etc if genetically you're not blessed with a good response to drugs. I feel most people will reach their goals on 500mg test e without the need to increase the dose all the time.
> 
> ...


When i did 800mg of Tren with 200mg Test i was clearheaded & gtg , & i used Fusion Pharma i compare the quality of that gear to ProChem back in the day. It had the same strength & was the best Tren iv ever used. Besides iknow every UGL is somewhat underdosed.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Some old timers use to take it at the former gym i trained at, they said comparing this to UGL made products was like comparing vodka to prune juice. 300mg of that ****ed all over 1g of ugl & it was easy to get here aswell, but the problem is it was VERY expensive here so i just dont bother looking for it.


you not think its just looking through rose tinted glasses, bold should be bold, if 300mg of ganabol ****es on a 1g of an ugl id be questioning if the ganabol was really bold or the ugl was way underdosed. ive never used it but you see my point.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> you not think its just looking through rose tinted glasses, bold should be bold, if 300mg of ganabol ****es on a 1g of an ugl id be questioning if the ganabol was really bold or the ugl was way underdosed. ive never used it but you see my point.


I dont really know thats what i was told & the stuff was used on cows & race horses so something has do be different.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I dont really know thats what i was told & the stuff was used on cows & race horses so something has do be different.


nothing different from ganabol and normal eq mate, both are one and the same. just bold.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> nothing different from ganabol and normal eq mate, both are one and the same. just bold.


Maybe so i found it questionable too but i always wondered why the old timers talked about it like it was the holy grail of Boldanon


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Maybe so i found it questionable too but i always wondered why the old timers talked about it like it was the holy grail of Boldanon


i do myself mate hence i cant help thinking its just nostalgia when on paper that are the same compound , ester everything.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Nothing demonstrates a point more than photos though.





Smitch said:


> To be fair though why smash a load of drugs in unnecessarily?
> 
> And Aus's physique definitely does not justify his drug use!


oh i agree but its his way of talking. i hate cnuts like that. no need to be arrogant he wont get far coming across as a cock


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Well all Aus did was state his opinion, he's always done just that, never tried to ram it down anyones throat. His recent competition pics were pukka tbh, he did a good job getting in that shape, god knows what doses he used, but he doesn't preach without some factual proof behind it. Be it from a medical document or something similar. It's down to you if you believe it hook line and sinker.

I've got a lot of time for Aus, always have done, and definitely so in this case, as all he did was state his opinion.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

LeVzi said:


> Well all Aus did was state his opinion, he's always done just that, never tried to ram it down anyones throat. His recent competition pics were pukka tbh, he did a good job getting in that shape, god knows what doses he used, but he doesn't preach without some factual proof behind it. Be it from a medical document or something similar. It's down to you if you believe it hook line and sinker.
> 
> I've got a lot of time for Aus, always have done, and definitely so in this case, as all he did was state his opinion.


Agreed but from what I am aware his posts advocating DNP got it quite a popular discussion topic on UK-Muscle and various other UK forums which could of potentially caused health issues and deaths. I personally had a few health implications, luckily temporary from the information and data he backed it up with but at the end of the day we are responsible for what we put in our bodies. Sometimes we need to think of the welfare of others when posting dangerous information on the internet which is publicly available.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

who is this Ross? zyzz #2 ?!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Agree with all of this especially that Ross guy being a complete and utter c0ck!
> 
> Care to elaborate on what some of the pro's use? Obviously without naming any names.
> 
> Just out of pure interest before you ask why mate.


i am not sure how to elaborate though mate, i know several Pro's and not one of them takes more than 2-3g total as for compounds they change as you might expect but not one of them takes 1-2g of Tren lol not like these monsters on this forum 



infernal0988 said:


> Ofcourse insane dosages arnt that pleasent to use i was simply saying i took a few pages out of hi`s book & around that time my diet also changed dramatically, & i believe those 2 changes contributed to me looking the best i had in my life.
> 
> Call me nuts but for a experienced user i don`t really think 1g of gear is that much depending on what compounds you use ofcourse.
> 
> A example would be high Tren low test 200mg Test & 600-800mg Tren i REALLY think thats a reasonable dosage for experienced user.


my current cycle is 1g Test and 450g of Tren i see no reason what so ever to use more, many use high doses because someone made a valid case for it on the net or they are trying to back up a bad diet and training plan with heavy use.....

there is not one person on this forum who's physique warrants using 1g+ of tren no one yet many do because some guy said it was good??? yet those who do fail to put a single picture up 

large doses have there place and i am damn sure if Aus used near the dose he used to do now he is under Jordans wing he would certainly grow, everyone of my clients start on a lower dose than they are used to but they grow better......


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i am not sure how to elaborate though mate, i know several Pro's and not one of them takes more than 2-3g total as for compounds they change as you might expect but not one of them takes 1-2g of Tren lol not like these monsters on this forum
> 
> my current cycle is 1g Test and 450g of Tren i see no reason what so ever to use more, many use high doses because someone made a valid case for it on the net or they are trying to back up a bad diet and training plan with heavy use.....
> 
> ...


Thats what iv found out later on it had to be tested i needed to see if higher dosages would benefit me & to some extent they did, but not in such a degree that the dosages i was using was worth it. But for me personally i find 1g-1,2 fits me nicely. But right now ? Im rebuilding so im not on all that much i`m on 325mg Tren & 325 mg Test.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i am not sure how to elaborate though mate, i know several Pro's and not one of them takes more than 2-3g total as for compounds they change as you might expect but not one of them takes 1-2g of Tren lol not like these monsters on this forum
> 
> my current cycle is 1g Test and 450g of Tren i see no reason what so ever to use more, many use high doses because someone made a valid case for it on the net or they are trying to back up a bad diet and training plan with heavy use.....
> 
> ...


Hahaha fair point mate, I did think they would be using anywhere near what people claim but I guess people love to think that these guys take that amount to get to that size to use it as an excuse as to why they aren't that size.....the old "that guy is massive"......."yea but he smashes in loads of gear"

I think the problem with Aus' high dose cycle was that he was using BSI Tren :lol: probably no where near 2g let alone 1g of Tren in there but that's a different matter.

I would rather spend the money saved on not running grams of gear and use it for food if im completely honest.

Thanks for the reply though


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm sure Aus looked bigger in the photos he had on here, compared to that facebook photo.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

teramobil said:


> who is this Ross? zyzz #2 ?!


ross kemp I think...never heard of the cvnt.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha fair point mate, I did think they would be using anywhere near what people claim but I guess people love to think that these guys take that amount to get to that size to use it as an excuse as to why they aren't that size.....the old "that guy is massive"......."yea but he smashes in loads of gear"
> 
> I think the problem with Aus' high dose cycle was that he was using BSI Tren :lol: probably no where near 2g let alone 1g of Tren in there but that's a different matter.
> 
> ...


giving my Bsi gear one more week before it goes in the bin, if there is gear in there its hardly the stated dosage. Ordering me some WC TNT Mast 400 right after Xmas.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@Fat

Have you by any chance cleared it with Aus to post his pics on here given his reluctance to do so himself ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> @Fat
> 
> Have you by any chance cleared it with Aus to post his pics on here given his reluctance to do so himself ?


I've inboxed him mate but he hasn't replied yet and I don't think it will be any concern because I blurred his real name out of the pictures. The pictures were not taken from his facebook account but a public facebook group which everyone can see if you know the link. I will happily blur his face out if he requests out of respect because I talk to him regularly but we all know what he looks like here and he's got lots of photos of his face in his current UKM photo album.

This thread wasn't created to bash Ausbuilt or Ross but in the intention of promoting safe usage and that ALL drugs can potentially cause harm.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> the problem occurs when guys try to make up for bad genetics with gear as many do on the forums these days.....but the guy is a c0ck (Ross)


If only more people got that into their heads!

I've never heard of either guy, but no doubt the Ross guy is a cock.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> I've inboxed him mate but he hasn't replied yet and I don't think it will be any concern because I blurred his real name out of the pictures. The pictures were not taken from his facebook account but a public facebook group which everyone can see if you know the link. I will happily blur his face out if he requests out of respect because I talk to him regularly but we all know what he looks like here and he's got lots of photos of his face in his current UKM photo album.
> 
> This thread wasn't created to bash Ausbuilt or Ross but in the intention of promoting safe usage and that ALL drugs can potentially cause harm.


Not having a go at all l swear, l am just uncomfortable with the fact he never really posted his pics by his own choice and would rather he had consented to it out of respect to his privacy.

I don't have his number anymore or l could text him myself.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not having a go at all l swear, l am just uncomfortable with the fact he never really posted his pics by his own choice and would rather he had consented to it out of respect to his privacy.
> 
> I don't have his number anymore or l could text him myself.


I understand and it's good that you care about your members mate but personally if I was him I would be more concerned with the comments made from @barsnack and he should probably delete them out of respect


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> When i did 800mg of Tren with 200mg Test i was clearheaded & gtg , & i used Fusion Pharma i compare the quality of that gear to ProChem back in the day. It had the same strength & was the best Tren iv ever used. Besides iknow every UGL is somewhat underdosed.


That last bit, how?

If I was producing the absolute last thing I would produce is underdosed gear, it would be idiotic!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That last bit, how?
> 
> If I was producing the absolute last thing I would produce is underdosed gear, it would be idiotic!


People get greedy over time, helps profit margin.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> People get greedy over time, helps profit margin.


Not when everybody claims it's bunk constantly and switches labs, as a marketing ploy it's a joke. I just don't believe it. The odd bad batch, yes get that, but not an established lab deliberately underdosing, just don't believe it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Re the Tren debate.

I am led to believe tren raws are VERY expensive now so regardless of lab anyone knocking it out too cheap is doing so by cutting corners.

End of the day its about profit for these labs and they wont be out of pocket just to provide there punters with decent gear.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Not when everybody claims it's bunk constantly and switches labs, as a marketing ploy it's a joke. I just don't believe it. The odd bad batch, yes get that, but not an established lab deliberately underdosing, just don't believe it.


What's not to believe.....

These labs are no different to your class A dealers. If they can get more yield from 1kg of raws they're going to do it IMO


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l also add re Aus's responses.

Very articulate and l was really pleased to read him no longer advocating huge doses.....

The other fella IMO was merely playing to his fans and being an ar*e in doing so.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Remember guys the raws coming from china quality can vary quite a bit and they're probably the ones underdosing if bought cheap or from a bad source. I doubt any good reputable underground lab would intentionally under dose their gear.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Can l also add re Aus's responses.
> 
> Very articulate and l was really pleased to read him no longer advocating huge doses.....
> 
> The other fella IMO was merely playing to his fans and being an ar*e in doing so.


do you think that ross guy was telling the truth about his usage ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> do you think that ross guy was telling the truth about his usage ?


I didn't really read his posts too deep mate as l wanted to trash my laptop after a few lines but will go back now and look :lol:

Aus has texted me BTW and is ok with the thread :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What's not to believe.....
> 
> These labs are no different to your class A dealers. If they can get more yield from 1kg of raws they're going to do it IMO


But they are though, the established labs, rohm, etc. trade on their brand name, class a labs, to my admittedly pathetic knowledge, don't have a rohm or prochem equivalent and forums where every other user is claiming bunk class a labs, or maybe they do


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> I understand and it's good that you care about your members mate but personally if I was him I would be more concerned with the comments made from @barsnack and he should probably delete them out of respect


i'll delete fcuk all....which comments though u find offensive blud


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> I didn't really read his posts too deep mate as l wanted to trash my laptop after a few lines but will go back now and look :lol:
> 
> Aus has texted me BTW and is ok with the thread :thumbup1:


 :lol:

them pants he wore in the pics :nono:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> them pants he wore in the pics :nono:


Awww man :lol:

I cant read the other fella's doses mate, and l haven't had a drink :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Problem is most ugls are guys with no chemical background and have probably read the process of manufacture themselves off the internet.

So even if they thought they was putting the right amount of raws in, that something would be lost in the production.

I personally do not believe that any ugl in history puts what it says on the tin in the vial.

I mean are we for instance going to know the difference from 150mg to 200mg of a compound?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Awww man :lol:
> 
> I cant read the other fella's doses mate, and l haven't had a drink :confused1:


lol pic with black vest on is of him on 300mg eq and 40mg var , clearly he meant that day :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Problem is most ugls are guys with no chemical background and have probably read the process of manufacture themselves off the internet.
> 
> So even if they thought they was putting the right amount of raws in, that something would be lost in the production.
> 
> ...


true, on top of that most raws come from china anyway. say no more


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Other guy seemed an idiot and really flogging the 5g thing over and over again. What happened to Aus? Seemed to disappear when I had a little break from UKM


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> But they are though, the established labs, rohm, etc. trade on their brand name, class a labs, to my admittedly pathetic knowledge, don't have a rohm or prochem equivalent and forums where every other user is claiming bunk class a labs, or maybe they do


Established labs doesn't mean nothing, it's illegal what they do so no laws in place to monitor the end product.

This is just my theory mate, I'll happily use any new labs that come along as they want to build a rep so they'll be bang on the money mg for mg.

The older labs I'd be surprised if they produce the same end results.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

people are too quick to say lab A or product X is bunk when reality is diet and training may be the issue , of course bad batches or a hungover AAS producer or crappy ****** raws may be to blame but these are the issues with UGL and truth is you just never know and thats why legit pharma will always be best .


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> people are too quick to say lab A or product X is bunk when reality is diet and training may be the issue , of course bad batches or a hungover AAS producer or crappy ****** raws may be to blame but these are the issues with UGL and truth is you just never know and thats why legit pharma will always be best .


Agreed. Many choose ugl to save money, so stop bein tight @rses and find good pharma and invest


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Agreed. Many choose ugl to save money, so stop bein tight @rses and find good pharma and invest


exactly and theres plenty growth to be had from pharma test deca and dbol without needing UGL at all .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> people are too quick to say lab A or product X is bunk when reality is diet and training may be the issue , of course bad batches or a hungover AAS producer or crappy ****** raws may be to blame but these are the issues with UGL and truth is you just never know and thats why legit pharma will always be best .


Here's me thinking my Apollo labs is g2g


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Here's me thinking my Apollo labs is g2g


If ever a body required 5g of gear


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> If ever a body required 5g of gear


 @Sambuca

:lol:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

LoL I remember Ross from years ago on various American forums, he had excellent genetics but was a first class cock.

As for Aus, he's a really nice bloke, he's very successful in real life and I don't think he wants for much tbh, he worked with JP and got on stage and looked awesome imo, I won't go into drug use etc because its not worthwhile but all I can say at least he has been honest with his use unlike some.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> LoL I remember Ross from years ago on various American forums, he had excellent genetics but was a first class cock.
> 
> As for Aus, he's a really nice bloke, he's very successful in real life and I don't think he wants for much tbh, he worked with JP and got on stage and looked awesome imo, I won't go into drug use etc because its not worthwhile but all I can say *at least he has been honest with his use unlike some*.


agree with all of it and even more so the bit in bold .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Too right big man!

I think with big drug use the only way to utilise it is copious amounts of food mate, hats off to Aus, il be 1st to admit I was disappointed when he left the forum as wanted him to prove what he said he would, however he went off did his own thing and proved he could get on stage, so well done to him, also think one of the nicest blokes people will meet.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Used to enjoy reading aus's posts, got the mind working, but tbh I'm genuinely surprised by his physique? Not in a negative way but the amount of gear and expensive supps he used to take I always imagined him a lot bigger and more cut?


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

For 43 he looka good. Iv seen him looking bigger.

And aus knows his science. Yeah 5g is alot. Not all is absorbed. But gear alone dont make u big. Shoot a vial week and sleep all week. U wont grow. Theres alot of factors. This argument just shows both men agree theres more to muscles than gear !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> @Sambuca
> 
> :lol:


What's the opposite of like u dick :lol:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Lets fb bully ross


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been told that Ross is actively reading and he will probably reply to this thread.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Fat said:


> I've been told that Ross is actively reading and he will probably reply to this thread.


If your reading Ross, be a man about it and have a tear up with Aus to sort this out once and for all


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fat said:


> I've been told that Ross is actively reading and he will probably reply to this thread.


Let him post, there is no right or wrong, but he seems like someone who knows his stuff, and even if the bloke is a prize tit, it would be nice to have someone's brains to pick.

Just a shame he is telling porkies about his usage.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ross is lying about dosages. Maybe he's saying that do people don't jump on a super dosing band wagon.

Either way there are a fair few people on this forum besides me that get pharma grade PED's and we couldn't look like that on the minute doses of steroids he's proclaiming to take. He is right about the ULG's being under dosed but he is lying none the less. We all knew Aus, we all spoke to him and we all know the amount of gear he took in relation to his results weren't that good.

I commend his efforts though. It's better then sitting in the pub everyday...healthier too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just out of interest can all the people claiming UGL are underdosed post up the lab tests they have done  not saying they are not but so many make this claim there must be some proof of it around i am sure people are not just repeating stuff because it sounds good 

Note.....knowing someone who competes and owns a gym that has said this does not count as proof


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Aus has very poor genetics, this is why he takes the extra gear to compensate for this. When you Aus like I do you know he speaks the truth and doesn't try and hide things


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> just out of interest can all the people claiming UGL are underdosed post up the lab tests they have done  not saying they are not but so many make this claim there must be some proof of it around i am sure people are not just repeating stuff because it sounds good
> 
> Note.....knowing someone who competes and owns a gym that has said this does not count as proof


Think I mentioned it first Paul.

I don't claim to know I gave my opinion on what I thinks the norm when it comes to your average ugl.

Hence the reason I stick to pharma whenever I can.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Think I mentioned it first Paul.
> 
> I don't claim to know I gave my opinion on what I thinks the norm when it comes to your average ugl.
> 
> Hence the reason I stick to pharma whenever I can.


my post was not aimed at any one person just i see this said a million times a day (a little over the top but you get the picture  ) yet i have yet to see one lab test for any UGL to be provided to prove this......


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> my post was not aimed at any one person just i see this said a million times a day (a little over the top but you get the picture  ) yet i have yet to see one lab test for any UGL to be provided to prove this......


Just lack of results that they expected which could be down to so many things.. @Pscarb is it unheard of someone with Ross's physique to take small dosages like he's claiming?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> my post was not aimed at any one person just i see this said a million times a day (a little over the top but you get the picture  ) yet i have yet to see one lab test for any UGL to be provided to prove this......


Being a man that frequently gives advice and opinions based on his own experience surely you understand when people make the claim of a ugl being underdosed based on the comparison to them using the same compound but pharma grade. Granted you have to take what apt of people say with a pinch of salt but are you honestly saying you've not said something was underdosed without testing it? I don't mean this as a personal dig at you by the way


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Fat said:


> I'm sure you're all familiar with @ausbuilt I noticed he had an argument with Ross Erstling, a drug guru supposedly who runs his own radio show on Facebook and I was wondering who do you all agree with? Is his high dosages warranted for? :whistling:
> 
> 
> ​


I really hate when people have the whole "if you inject more than x grams per week you WILL become a 300lbs 7% monster in 10 weeks"

People react so differently to doses, some look great on 1g others need 3g. Why did you blur out ausbuilt's name though? you can easily see who it is on that guys friends, looks like he really is ballin though!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fat said:


> Just lack of results that they expected which could be down to so many things.. @Pscarb is it unheard of someone with Ross's physique to take small dosages like he's claiming?


no it is not, in 2011 i went from 219lbs to 240lbs on 800mg per week i know of a few others who have built good physiques on similar amounts.....



m575 said:


> Being a man that frequently gives advice and opinions based on his own experience surely you understand when people make the claim of a ugl being underdosed based on the comparison to them using the same compound but pharma grade. Granted you have to take what apt of people say with a pinch of salt but are you honestly saying you've not said something was underdosed without testing it? I don't mean this as a personal dig at you by the way


why would i take this as a dig?

there are to many factors that are involved to be able to make any comparison between one cycle and another, if a person used a cycle say in January of 1g of pharma test and gained 10lbs a cycle in say September of the same amount from a UGL may not result in the same gain but this would be the case if the second cycle was pharma.....no one can mimic the exact environment for every cycle as the physique would have more tissue maybe with less fat or even more (gained from the first cycle) so the starting point would not be the same neither would the daily stress etc.....

listen i am not saying that all UGL are perfectly dosed what i am asking is for the many many times i see guys claim it is underdosed how many have actually got proof of this.......i would expect None to be the answer......


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

bumont said:


> I really hate when people have the whole "if you inject more than x grams per week you WILL become a 300lbs 7% monster in 10 weeks"
> 
> People react so differently to doses, some look great on 1g others need 3g. Why did you blur out ausbuilt's name though? you can easily see who it is on that guys friends, looks like he really is ballin though!


Out of respect if you choose to try find him on facebook that's up to you, you're right though about people having different drug responses but if you provide your muscle enough stimulation and calories your muscles will grow with or without drugs.. so there's no excuse not to look great if that's your goal once you introduce supraphysiological exogenous hormones into the body.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

The little pr**k on facebook is quite right you can be a beast on under 1g total no doubt at all, but only if your natty igf is on the high end and your under 25 now if you were to run 10/20iu of gh per day with 1g the result would be better than 5g of just aas the key to big numbers is gh slin aas in that order steroids will never turn you in to a freak on their own well unless you count 230 lbs as a freak i dont and to the people saying Aus has poor genetics no way does he anyone that can stand 5g + constant with good blood work and not get sick has the perfect genetics for bbing the main problem for him is his age and a lack of igf/gh both of which can be fixed for a ££ all this talk of diet and training routines is bollocks its all about hormones.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

in regard to the "underdosed" claims. I'm not experienced enough to comment on the labs them self but do frequently deal with chinese chemical company's and often have purity issues. It seems after a few sales they try fob you off with an inferior product until you confront them about the drop in purity, then it returns to normal for a while.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I think alot of the time people are underdosed on training and eating, and not on the gear they are taking.


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

Ross is just an outspoken guy and that can rub people up the wrong way, love him or hate him though hes been in the bodybuilding game for a long time and he knows his stuff as you can see from his pictures he has a good build... practices what he preaches...

I'm not sure why people hold this aus guy in such high regard, his physique is nothing special and for having used as much gear as he has id be quite embarrassed to put pictures of myself up looking like that.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmm, in my admittedly lacking personal experience of using AAS I can't comment other than from the point of view of someone on the outside but who has been around bodybuilders for a while and one observation has long been with me... generally those who claim you need high dose courses of AAS seem to have training and dietary protocols that I personally would consider suboptimal. That's just what I seem to observe. Often they have very fussy protocols that are very well organised but are not what I would personally consider optimal. I tend to keep my mouth shut though because as I don't PED I leave my mind open to the idea I may have a flawed understanding due to lack of personal experience with PEDs.

The most consistent gainers I know who use AAS, and especially the over 40 folk, tend to be minimal users but with nailed diets and training technique that is so precise it's almost a thing of beauty to watch when they train. Often I don't see this at all from the high dose advocates, and to me it frequently seems the high dose requirement they believe in is compensatory for other aspects of the package that are missing.

That has long time been my subjective view on this topic.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

I used to lurk on here a couple years ago and read some of ausbuilt's posts , no doubt he was very intelligent but I think he was a bit blaze with some of the drug stuff he posted and some was potentially dangerous IMO, especially the posts of his I read on DNP and doses. I know we should all be adult enough to make our own choices etc, but I'm sure there are a lot of impressionable people that read this site.

Also some of the studies he posted to back what he was saying were a bit questionable at times IMO. I seem to remember one thread where he was talking about taking anadrol at I think something like 200-300mg a day for a long period of time, a few others said that would likely raise RBC and hematocrit to horrible levels. He then posted up a study showing that aids patients took similar or higher doses with no ill effects, but aids patients are generally anaemic by default, so will have abnormally low RBC/hematocrit to start with. Bit of a different scenario.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i keep reading the spat. not once does aus say go use 5G of gear.

Ross keeps saying, Aus is saying use 5g of gear.

Now then, are my skills of comprehension lacking?

Basically this whole argument is invalid :lol:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

would love to see aus back here, would make a great mod imo


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Whats so special about this Ross Erstling cnut? Does he even lift?

Only 810 likes on FB says it all really....


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> just out of interest can all the people claiming UGL are underdosed post up the lab tests they have done  not saying they are not but so many make this claim there must be some proof of it around i am sure people are not just repeating stuff because it sounds good
> 
> Note.....knowing someone who competes and owns a gym that has said this does not count as proof


I 2nd this tbh as its total crap...powder for the basic stuff is not expensive, so Id be suprised if any ugl worth their salt are underdosing.....prob the opposite! what people have to ask themselves is what are the chinese selling people with these home labs? in most cases there is something anabolic in them for sure but how pure is the powder compared to powders that a big pharmaceutical company can source? At a guess.....not even close more than likely.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dtlv said:


> Hmmm, in my admittedly lacking personal experience of using AAS I can't comment other than from the point of view of someone on the outside but who has been around bodybuilders for a while and one observation has long been with me... generally those who claim you need high dose courses of AAS seem to have training and dietary protocols that I personally would consider suboptimal. That's just what I seem to observe. Often they have very fussy protocols that are very well organised but are not what I would personally consider optimal. I tend to keep my mouth shut though because as I don't PED I leave my mind open to the idea *I may have a flawed understanding due to lack of personal experience* with PEDs.
> 
> The most consistent gainers I know who use AAS, and especially the over 40 folk, tend to be minimal users but with nailed diets and training technique that is so precise it's almost a thing of beauty to watch when they train. Often I don't see this at all from the high dose advocates, and to me it frequently seems the high dose requirement they believe in is compensatory for other aspects of the package that are missing.
> 
> That has long time been my subjective view on this topic.


Nope i think you understand the subject very well buddy


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I might as well show the next bit lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is he being purposely obtuse? He has taken what aus has said and ( purposely?) wrongly misinterpreted it, what a dick. He's either very thick or that egotistical he will do anything to be 'right' including arguing against a point that isn't even being made. What a clown.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

By what I've read, on balance, I'd say that guy is just plain thick.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> just out of interest can all the people claiming UGL are underdosed post up the lab tests they have done  not saying they are not but so many make this claim there must be some proof of it around i am sure people are not just repeating stuff because it sounds good
> 
> Note.....knowing someone who competes and owns a gym that has said this does not count as proof


That is so my point.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

@JKHT Good read this mate.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> my current cycle is 1g Test and 450g of Tren i see no reason what so ever to use more, many use high doses because someone made a valid case for it on the net or they are trying to back up a bad diet and training plan with heavy use.....
> 
> there is not one person on this forum who's physique warrants using 1g+ of tren no one yet many do because some guy said it was good??? yet those who do fail to put a single picture up
> 
> large doses have there place and i am damn sure if Aus used near the dose he used to do now he is under Jordans wing he would certainly grow, everyone of my clients start on a lower dose than they are used to but they grow better......


Good post as usual mate.

You're also 100% right; JP immediately lowered my AAS (and everything else) intake at the start of my comp prep. I was on 1g of test and 400mg of deca for the first 8 weeks and 1g of test and 500mg of tren for the last 7 weeks, and actually its still what I'm taking. In my off-season I'm adding IGF-1, 'slin and and a higher dose of GH than before.

I was on stage at 98kg and am currently 107kg, still with separation in my quads, and still have my abs. I'm shooting for 115+ by April, then diet down for the Leamington Spa comp later in 2014.

I'm still with JP (and will continue with him).

What I can say is, I was SADLY lacking in the training department- just because i did a few heavy sessions I thought I was training hard&#8230; I was F**King cruising&#8230; Under JP's program, I felt battered through comp prep, but thought in the off season I would be fine.. but in fact I'm MORE battered in the off-season&#8230;i feel like curling up in the foetal position after each training session.. trying to keep the log book moving&#8230;

JP also optimised my pre-intra-post workout nutrition approach, and i was surprised at how big a change that's made.

Clearly, I was not training hard enough, nor feeding my body well enough to make use of the AAS I was taking (whether or not the gear was real). I've been using BSI the whole time, so if its under dosed, then since I'm only taking 1.5g (30% of what i used to take), then perhaps Ross is right, and you can grow well on 500mg of gear LOL (tongue in cheek comment).

Truth is, i've always been honest about what i've taken. I though 5g was pushing the boundaries (well it was for me), but then along comes this young guy called Bostin Lloyd, who claims 13g/week&#8230; I believe him. He also claims to shoot synthol as well. He also had an infection and his arm swell to 2-3x its size because of his approach&#8230; this is why I believe him&#8230;

I don't know what pros take. Bostin Lloyd claims huge doses. I do know that before I randomly do a SHIC, I want to have stopped progressing, and so far I'm growing nicely on 1.5g.

I may yet do a SHIC next year, but only if i feel plateaued, which so far I don't.

For me the BIGGEST lesson was HOW MUCH you can improve your training and nutrition approach&#8230; just because you eat loads of protein/carbs/EFAs doesn't mean your optimal&#8230; how you break those macros up, and when you ingest them, makes an enormous difference.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> Good post as usual mate.
> 
> You're also 100% right; JP immediately lowered my AAS (and everything else) intake at the start of my comp prep. I was on 1g of test and 400mg of deca for the first 8 weeks and 1g of test and 500mg of tren for the last 7 weeks, and actually its still what I'm taking. In my off-season I'm adding IGF-1, 'slin and and a higher dose of GH than before.
> 
> ...


Main thing is its good to see you on again ausbuilts.That knob ross had me I near thought I had full blown gyno he bored the t1ts clean off me bro.

Only thing I would have said is your a mad c?nt with the gear you put in but total respect to.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not having a go at all l swear, l am just uncomfortable with the fact he never really posted his pics by his own choice and would rather he had consented to it out of respect to his privacy.
> 
> I don't have his number anymore or l could text him myself.


Hi Mate,

Greatly appreciated you getting in touch with me, as did a couple of other members from here who know me on FB.

I have no problems with the pics being on here, nor the conversation with Ross. I was thankful that Fat had smudged my name out. My only concern has ever been that my honesty on here doesn't bite me on the ass professionally via a name search.

Having my pics judged for results/comparisons is fine by me; you get judged when you stand on stage too- difference is on stage, no one cares what you took, only your results (and doses and results are not directly related, despite what Ross E stated&#8230;.. otherwise there would be many beasts running around!

Most of all am truly humbled by the statements made on this thread&#8230;.

I originally stopped posting because my team got retrenched in my last bank, and I started a new business with some of the guys I worked with- it was an absolute mad scramble, but its been a hell of a year; I even managed to finally compete. This did cut down my free time&#8230; but then i got bored of the AAS conversations&#8230;. because really, AAS are just over focused on.. there's no magic.. they are a tool that support diet and training- i was held back by my diet and training, despite all the AAS i took; they don't make up for "genetics" or less than optimal nutrition, and training where you do not progress (weight or reps) each and every workout, nor stress your muscles differently via different techniques (rest pause/muscle rounds etc).

Sad thing is, everyone's keen to discuss AAS cycles etc, but the reality is just take some test and an anabolic, and if your diet and training are right, you'll grow.. truth is AAS bore me because nothing's changed in AAS since the 70s&#8230;food/nutrition has developed considerably, as has training methods&#8230; and of course peps.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

@ausbuilt good to see you posting again  im sure a lot of members will join me on this

theres more than 1 way to skin a cat, and as youve trialled and errored now youve found what works for you and its something everyone should do personally


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Greatly appreciated you getting in touch with me, as did a couple of other members from here who know me on FB.
> 
> ...


No thank you required mate.

it seems like you had the same the same experience with Jordan as l did with @Pscarb you THINK your doing enough, you THINK your diet is ok but in reality you couldn't be more wrong.

When l start back at it my focus will be purely on diet, 100 % as this is IMO the key to everything.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> JP also optimised my pre-intra-post workout nutrition approach, and i was surprised at how big a change that's made.
> 
> For me the BIGGEST lesson was HOW MUCH you can improve your training and nutrition approach&#8230; just because you eat loads of protein/carbs/EFAs doesn't mean your optimal&#8230; how you break those macros up, and when you ingest them, makes an enormous difference.


This ^^^^^^^^^^

So many do not train or feed there body as they should and then rely on gear to fill the gap.

I did exactly what you did for some years mate this all changed back in 2006 and ever since then I have grown better and used less

Good to see you post buddy


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Greatly appreciated you getting in touch with me, as did a couple of other members from here who know me on FB.
> 
> ...


No problem mate I thought it would be a good discussion topic because I keep seeing high dosages being pushed on here, I personally think a lot of people would of got something positive out of this thread and it's good to see you back on here


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

I know people natty who wouldn't have been able to keep their cool then (I know I wouldn't have) so aus if you are on 2g tren, and you can be that calm arguing with a **** like that, it's fake bro :lol:


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

TJ_ said:


> I know people natty who wouldn't have been able to keep their cool then (I know I wouldn't have) so aus if you are on 2g tren, and you can be that calm arguing with a **** like that, it's fake bro :lol:


Cool thread rival bro


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Akura said:


> Cool thread rival bro


Revival*


----------

